# Cutest Cat



## Marty333 (Nov 14, 2010)

Look ho adorable this kitten is!!!!!!!!!
[video=youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bmhjf0rKe8[/video]


----------



## Yvonne G (Nov 14, 2010)

Now that's an "AW-W-W-W-W!!" moment if ever there was one.


----------



## Isa (Nov 14, 2010)

Sooo adorable 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Candy (Nov 14, 2010)

I remember seeing this video a long time ago. It's adorable and my 13 year old son loved it (he loves cats).


----------

